# merry christmas (or happy holidays)



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Just wanted to wish every a great time over Christmas. This board has been so useful and sympathetic to me and I hope that this continues into the new year.Remember everyone...take it easy over Christmas! put your feet up and get spoiled by everyone else because you have had a hard year and deserve a good rest!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A good reminder to not kill ourselves even when we might want to! I know this next year will be as great as this past year - With the continued help of all of you!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Yes, Happy Christmas to you all Hope you all have a lovely relaxing christmas period and get what you want from Santa







I am working all of Christmas, but it is quite rewarding to know that its helping people (I work in a Hospital)so I don't feel sorry for myself at all in fact I'm quite looking forward to it!Big Hugs and heres hoping for a White Christmas!







Clair


----------

